# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Pipework from rainwater tank to new location

## dansa

Hi, 
I want to have a tap connected to the above the ground rainwater tank and installed to a location closer to the swimming pool.
I will also need to install a pump as well. What type of pipe I need to use from the pump to the new tap location? Copper? Plastic? What size? It will require about 15-20m of pipework. 
Thanks.

----------


## ringtail

25 mm bluestripe pipe will do it well.

----------


## dansa

> 25 mm bluestripe pipe will do it well.

  I want to run the pipe underground and under a slab. Is the bluestripe suitable?

----------


## ringtail

Underground definitely, in concrete not sure. I would guess the pipe itself is fine but I certainly wouldn't be concreting over a connector but I honestly don't know. In domestic housing the bluestripe pipe is in the ground from the water meter to the house slab edge and joined on to whatever system is used internally at the wall. Maybe have a google or wait for one of the plumbers.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The blue stripe or green stripe poly will be fine, under slab or underground. Though as ringtail said don't concrete in or over a connector if you can help it. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## dansa

Could I use the PVC pressure pipes? It is a bit more work but I should have peace of mind pouring a slab on top of it!

----------


## ringtail

That would work too just use the correct glue. You should have something flexible at the pump end though. You could always just run  the bluestripe pipe under ground outside the slab footprint. That's what I'd be doing.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Could I use the PVC pressure pipes? It is a bit more work but I should have peace of mind pouring a slab on top of it!

  You could. But having worked with both...I wouldn't. Besides the pipe run isn't long enough to justify it. 
I too would avoid running under slab regardless of the material chosen. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## cyclic

> You could. But having worked with both...I wouldn't. Besides the pipe run isn't long enough to justify it. 
> I too would avoid running under slab regardless of the material chosen. 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

  Under slab run it in a conduit of maybe 50 dwv, or you could use the 90mm rubbish as a conduit provided you don't run over it before concrete is poured, that way it can be pulled out if necessary and a new piece pushed in 
Any poly and pressure pipe above ground requires mechanical protection ie 40 dwv or similar over it as a protection cover, or at least uv protection where there is no chance of damage.

----------

